# another bfn!!



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

just when i thought we had been lucky this month i get to 3 days before my period is due and come on, i'm gutted oh is gutted too but he is doing his best to cheer me up makes me wonder if i can go through this every month , heres hoping everyone has a better 2005 then me


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Ohhh Hun, so sorry to hear of your BFN    I totally know how you feel as I got my AF on Wednesday and was absolutely crushed.  I also didn't know how I could go on with the same dissapointment month after month and having my life turned upside down but there's nothing we can do but pick ourselves up again and try to be positive.  sending you lots of   
jx


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks hunny, never gets any easier does it?, other half is talking bout next month while i'm trying to get over this month


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh pq i am so gutted for after talking to you yesterday seemed so hopeful,so sorry for you and dh.fingers crossed for you in the future.take care of yourselves.


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

oh tweetie please cheer me up and tell me you got a  bfp ( sorry i havent been on before pc probs)


----------

